# How To Take the Rear Deck apart of an 02-05 altima to replace factory speakers



## jpond (Sep 8, 2005)

I just bought a 2002 Altima and am having trouble with one of the back speakers. It is not blown, but the cone is separated from the boot of the speaker and makes a sound like when wind blows across a sheet of paper and makes it hum. The speaker needs to be replaced so I am going to put in either some alpine type R's or some infinity Kappas but am not sure yet.

This is the least of my worries at this point. After some time, I am stummped on how to get apart the rear deck so that I can access the old speakers to remove them. It is much different then the Dodge Ram I used to have and am unfimiliar with the car.

Can anyone offer me some help?

Thanks In Advance,

Jeremy


----------



## j2nr (Jul 4, 2007)

I have an 05 and I am having the same problem, I've been searching the forum with no luck so far, any help would be great!!! Thx... -J


----------



## j2nr (Jul 4, 2007)

OK, figured it out.... on the 2005 Altima 2.5s anyway, took awhile... with a few choice words here and there so I hope this helps some of you... 
Removal of the rear deck speakers / Altima speaker removal:

You have to fold down the seats, the plastic bar that goes in front the rear deck need to be unbolted. Remove the plastice covers for the child safety seats, remove the plastic covers that hold the seat release latch, remove the six bolts on the cross bar (4- 12mm bolts hold the seat release latchs then there are 2 more 12mm bolts on the outside of the plastic bar, one on the passenger's side one on the driver's side. Now pull the bar with the upholstered side and you should be able to lay it down enough to continue with the next step. Next pull off the plastic pieces inbetween the rear seat windows and rear window, they do pop off, there are I think three metal clips that snap into the frame and one yellow plastic on toward the bottom by the seat. After you pull both of those off, go into the truck and pop up all of the blue plastic body clips (or you can pull up on the rear deck and it will come up with a little force but do not try to take all the way off yet. You also want to go into the trunk and push up the clip that is holding the wiring for the 3rd brake light; in the trunk just infron of the truck light (toward the front of the car that is) there are two black snaps, you want to push them up to release the wiring, you'll see what I mean when you get into it. Then after that is released you should have enough room to remove the bulb from the 3rd brake light housing. after that pull the deck forward and you will ahve enough roome to access the speakers, they are held in with 4- 8mm bolts. After the bolts are removed unclip them from their wiring and you are all set. Installation is the reverse of removal, hope that saves someone from having a B of a time trying to figure that out...
-j2nr


----------



## strike2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Yea, its a lot of work, make sure you replace these speakers with the matching 2ohm's.....or you are going to lose lots of bass...w/ a 4 ohm speaker...which is what the alpines more than likely are.


----------



## j2nr (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks! I was troubled as to why they didn't sound good and that is probably why they don't. I thought it was because I have the +/- wires mixed up or something. Do you happen to know on the rear which are +/-? I was looking through a bit last night and all morning and all I could come up with was a wiring diagram for some older Sentra's and older Altimas but my wires are different colors. On the driver's side they are black and green and on the passenger's they are red and blue. I think (but I'm not sure) that the on the passenger's side that blue is (+) and that red is (-) and on the driver's side I'm guessing that black would be (-) most likely because what else would a black wire be and that green would be (+)...


----------



## strike2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Usually the black will be (-). Yea I was going to chage the speakers too then realized how much sound would be lost...so I am going to wait till I can replace everything from the radio on.


----------

